# Best Broadhead Target?



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok guys what is the best Broadhead Target for the money. My last was a Field King and though it didn't cost that much, it didn't last that long either. 

My longbow is not problem as I can just shoot at bails of hay, but that is a no go with the AeroForce. Just looking for some new options and where to shop.

Thanks
Derek


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> Ok guys what is the best Broadhead Target for the money. My last was a Field King and though it didn't cost that much, it didn't last that long either.
> 
> My longbow is not problem as I can just shoot at bails of hay, but that is a no go with the AeroForce. Just looking for some new options and where to shop.
> 
> ...


 Derek SFA has some on the floor. Saw some new ones too. I'm leaning toward the black multi-faceted hanging ball. Sorry, can't remember the name. H/U


----------



## TexAg exiled in Arkansas (Mar 12, 2009)

For my money, the Gander Mtn nock-off of the Block layered target works great. takes all kind of tips and half or less of Block's prices.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know which of the "block" type ones works the best. I shoot 3-D animals for my broadhead practice, and bags for my field tips.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

The Block 4x4 is what I am using. Little pricy but sure does hold up well.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Findeep said:


> The Block 4x4 is what I am using. Little pricy but sure does hold up well.


I've been shooting the same Block 4X4 for three years and it is still holding up well.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Mckenzie's Shotblocker and Block 4x4 are good targets. Seen a couple of buddies with these and they hold up real well.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I shoot The Block, but after so many hits with the broadheads, it tends to pass through.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well so I didn't spend all my allowance, I just went with a Black Hole. Shoot it this evening and it seems to work pretty good, we will see how it lasts.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

huntr4life said:


> I shoot The Block, but after so many hits with the broadheads, it tends to pass through.


Is that from using the same spot too many times or have you adjusted bullseye locations?

I had the same problem and I'd just take a Mark-A-Lot and draw new dots in areas with less material affected by broadhead impact.


----------

